
Good ideas for websites - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.27bslash6.com/goodideasforwebsites.html
======
josefresco
Is this a joke?

Some of his ideas are actually pretty okay, but others are just ... silly.

------
okeumeni
I can't believe this post made it to the first page with 4 points.

